# Font size of Arabic writing



## bearded

Hello

In a thread in the Arabic forum (Sign off English letter with Arabic phrase) it was mentioned that ''_in computers the font sizes in Arabic are usually smaller than they are in English_''.
Since I am experiencing this unpleasant phenomenon, too,  while consulting the WR Arabic forums on my computer (not only is the Arabic writing difficult _per se_, but if in addition it is very small...misunderstandings and mistakes may well occur), I would like to ask:  is there no way that WR could use a larger font size in Arabic - at least as big as the English one, so as not to oblige members - especially non-Arabs or no-more young ones - to enlarge it each time by operating on the keyboard?
Thank you.


----------



## Ghabi

Does it just depend on the computer one's using? The proportion looks just right to me. I took a screen shot from a forum thread:






Is that not what you see on your computer?


----------



## bearded

No, that's MUCH smaller than on my computer. I really have no problems with English or ''Latin'' alphabet like you wrote above in the introducing and the last line, but the proportion of Arabic letters looks too small, especially when there are diacritics or vowel signs (maybe only too small for me or the Arab member whom I quoted...?). Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, Bearded. We used to make the font much larger in the Arabic forums, but that seems to have changed. I am not sure when.  I will investigate about making it larger again.

What you can do for now, is to increase the font size on your computer. Press Ctrl and + at the same time to increase the font size.


----------



## bearded

Many thanks, Mike.


----------



## dgwp

When I insert Arabic text into a forum post I cut and paste it from Microsoft Word, but the Arabic letters appear very small in the post itself irrespective of the size of the font I use in Word. Is there a way to increase the font size of Arabic as it appears in posts via some setting/preference in the forums?


----------



## swift

Hi, @dgwp.

Have you tried selecting all and removing format with the “Tx” button on the top right corner of the editor?


----------



## Peterdg

You could also try to increase the font by selecting the text and then change the font size in the post with the "A" button to the right of the "A" button.


----------



## Kris321

Does this depend only on the computer you are using? I'm alright


----------

